# precept plus dog food ?



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

Has any1 ever tried precept plus for their dogs ?
AS i mentioned in previous posts the only foods available here in india were royal canin / eukanuba / hills science .. but on my last visit to my local pet store i saw precept food ..

i read the composition & that sounds better den all the rest --

*Precept Dog Food Plus Junior Formula For Large Breed Puppy*
*INGREDIENTS Chicken Meal (29%), Ground Brown Rice, Chicken (10%), Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbyl Palmitate),Ground Oats, Rice Bran, Beet Pulp, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Glucosamine and Chondroitin Sulfate, Flax-seed, Natural Chicken Flavor, Lecithin, Dried Kelp, Fish Oil, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Choline Chloride, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Taurine, L-Carnitine, Chamomile, Dandelion, Peppermint, Rosemary, Turmeric, Calcium Carbonate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Extract, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Cobalt Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Biotin, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate (B1), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, DL-Methionine, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (B6), Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate. PRECEPT PLUS JUNIOR LARGE BREED PUPPY FORMULA Complete Pet Food for Puppies*

*compared to royal canin the most expensive food available here - 
*

*COMPOSITION: rice, dehydrated beef and pork protein*, dehydrated poultry meat, animal fats, maize flour, minerals, hydrolysed animal proteins, maize gluten, beet pulp, vegetable fibres, maize, vegetable protein isolate*, dehydrated pork protein, soya oil, fish oil, psyllium husks and seeds, fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysed yeast (source of manno-oligo-saccharides), hydrolysed crustaceans (source of glucosamine), marigold extract (source of lutein), hydrolysed cartilage (source of chondroitin). ADDITIVES (per kg): Nutritional additives: Vitamin A: 11600 IU, Vitamin D3: 1000 IU, E1 (Iron): 47 mg, E2 (Iodine): 3.6 mg, E4 (Copper): 11 mg, E5 (Manganese): 61 mg, E6 (Zinc): 201 mg, E8 (Selenium): 0.08 mg - Preservatives - Antioxidants. ANALYTICAL CONSTITUENTS: Protein: 30% - Fat content: 16% - Crude ash: 8.8% - Crude fibres: 2.9% - Fructo-oligo-saccharides: 3.4 g/kg - Manno-oligo-saccharides: 0.5 g/kg. *L.I.P.: protein selected for its very high assimilation*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Precept is know as Precise here in the US. It's a good, moderate food. It would be my choice compared to those you've listed.


----------



## morbidangel (Dec 19, 2011)

*thanks i ll try the food once ...
i hope some good dog food companies show interest in Indian markets *too


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Precise (Precept for you) is a very good company, although small....which I think is a good thing. They have their own plant and a very good safety rating. Here is their US site: Precise Pet Products It is also the food of choice for the great dane lady: www.greatdanelady.com


----------

